# ISO salmon recipes



## kimbaby (Apr 1, 2007)

well I love salmon, but I want to try something besides grilled or baked...
any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cjs (Apr 1, 2007)

"besides grilled or baked..."???? you mean fried or poached?? can't help you there, don't like poached fish, but here's a couple of ideas for grilled and/or roasted with a little different flavors, maybe??


                           GRILLED SALMON with Lemon & Tarragon

  3             pounds  Salmon fillet
     1/2                lemon -- just the juice
  2        tablespoons  brown sugar -- packed
  1         tablespoon  fresh tarragon -- chopped
Rinse fish & pat dry.
Lay fillet, skin down on double thickness of foil.
Ream juice from lemon & brush over fish.
Sprinkle w/brown sugar and tarragon leaves.
Grill for approx. 10 min. or till done.
or
Roast in a 425 oven for ~18 min. or to 140°

and my second favorite -

                      SALMON WITH ROASTED ASPARAGUS

Preheat oven to 450.
Arrange ~1 lb. asparagus, trimmed, on a rimmed baking sheet.
Drizzle with 1 T. e-v. olive oil and turn the asparagus to coat.
Sprinkle w/salt & pepepr.

Place salmon on top of asparagus; sprinkle w/salt & pepper.
Roast till salmon is just opaque in center, ~20 min.
Transfer asparagus and salmon to a platter. Spoon the sauce (below) over. Makes 4 servings.

Lemon-Caper Sauce
Mix together:
2 T. fresh lemon juice
2 T. minced red onion
1 T. olive oil
1 T. drained capers, chopped
1 tsp. chopped fresh thyme (mine looks horrible right now, so used dry - not bad )
1/2 tsp. lemon zest (I use almost the entire lemon's zest)

--------

Love getting new ideas for salmon - hope you get lots of responses to this thread!!!


----------



## college_cook (Apr 1, 2007)

You can always pan-sear it and get a delicious golden crust on it, and maybe serve with rice and a spicy sauce.

Serve it with pasta in a creamy sauce.

Have you ever tried cedar-plank salmon?  That's pretty tasty as well.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 1, 2007)

Sometimes I pan fry it in seasoned panko bread crumbs.

Sometimes I make a pouch of HD foil and put in scallions or shallots, garlic, ginger, oyster sauce, soy sauce and dry sherry.  Close the pouch and bake it for 15 minutes at 400 F.


----------



## Constance (Apr 1, 2007)

DH poaches salmon in chicken broth with garlic, rosemary, thyme, S&P. It only takes a few minutes, and is it ever delicious! 
I make a dill sauce to go with it, made from Miracle Whip, dill weed, horseradish, Worchester sauce and lemon juice.


----------



## abjcooking (Apr 1, 2007)

How about making a fettuccine sauce using parmesan cheese and sour cream.  Serve pasta with the sauce, a little dill, smoked salmon, and some capers.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 1, 2007)

I like to bake or broil salmon (steaks or filets) with a Teriyaki glaze - couple of tablespoons of soy sauce, couple of tablespoons of mirin (Japanese rice wine) or sake, & honey or sugar to taste, reduced to consistency of taste in a small saucepan.

Below is my favorite accompaniment when I make salmon that way:


ASIAN ZUCCHINI/CARROT NOODLES
Serves 2. 
Ingredients: 
1 zucchini 
1 carrot 
package of Ramen Noodle soup mix 
1 clove of garlic, finely minced 
1 teaspoon grated fresh ginger root 
dash of red pepper flakes or to taste 
vegetable oil 
sesame oil 
Preparation: 
Wash & trim zucchini; wash, trim, & peel carrot. Cut both into julienne/matchstick pieces or grate on the large-hole side of a box grater.  Discard soup/spice packet from Ramen noodles or save for another use. Cook noodles according to package directions & drain. 
Procedure: 
In a medium/large skillet heat a thin coating of vegetable oil & saute squash & carrot until squash is just tender. Add drained noodles, ginger, garlic, & red pepper flakes to taste & combine thoroughly. Add a drizzle of sesame oil, stir again, & serve.


----------



## abjcooking (Apr 1, 2007)

You could also do a salmon stir-fry rice bowl. stir fry it with some veggies and teriyaki sauce and serve with rice.


----------



## mish (Apr 1, 2007)

Here's another salmon thread:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/iso-salmon-recipes-18270.html?highlight=salmon

I will look through my files for something different, but I pretty much like mine with lemon & dill or rosemary.


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 1, 2007)

abjcooking said:
			
		

> You could also do a salmon stir-fry rice bowl. stir fry it with some veggies and teriyaki sauce and serve with rice.


this is a good idea... I also would like to try a pasta  recipe if anyone has one??? thanks everybody for your help...


----------



## Stephen Redding (Apr 5, 2007)

Try a salmon scramble with eggs and cream.  This goes nicely on thick slices of Texas toast.  Sear the salmon first in EVOO and break it up right in the pan.  Add eggs, without beating first.  Add a dash of cream, and season to taste.


----------



## wmh73 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas! I'm off to cook it now!


----------



## Robt (Apr 6, 2007)

*Salmon Baked in Sour creamw/ Dill*

1.5# Salmon fillet I allow 1/2# per person 
Salt and pepper
1.5 cups sour cream
1/3 tsp celery salt
1Tbsp grated onion
1Tbsp fresh dill or about 1/2 if dry
1lemon sliced paper thin
paprika
------------------------------------
remove skin from fillet, salt and a bit of pepper, lay in a casserole [well greased]

Now combine sour cream w/ celery salt, onion and dill. Spread over the fillets. garnish with the lemon slices dusted w/paprika.

Bake in preheated 350 oven for about 30 minutes.  I like my salmon rare so I will bake to 120 degrees  you may like it more done so decide for your self

This recipe comes from an old James Baird book.  I use a version that I made  changes to years ago.  My version of the sauce is I don't use celery salt and I thin the sour cream with lemon juice.  This is also a good prep for halibut and other white fish. I have done it with rockfish and used fennel with the dill. 

I serve with baby reds boiled and a cucumber salad.


Today the first of the season Alaska king came in [white]  I'm going to grill it and serve with a Mango salsa and some sugar snap peas alongside.  Can't wait for supper!


----------

